# Factory tour cancelled - schedule guest to participate in a group other than mine



## rnmt (Oct 10, 2011)

PCD scheduled for Oct 20 and just found out that the factory tour was cancelled due to factory being closed on that day. Let's just say we did not take it very well. Since we are bringing our 6 -year old son with us (we know he can't do anything except the museum) I was wondering if I can participate in the driving activities in the morning and have my wife run with the afternoon group (instead of the factory tour, which she was supposed to do), or something like that, since one of us needs to stay with our kid. Is there anyone I can talk to directly at the center to try to arrange this?

Thanks


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

rnmt said:


> PCD scheduled for Oct 20 and just found out that the factory tour was cancelled due to factory being closed on that day. Let's just say we did not take it very well. Since we are bringing our 6 -year old son with us (we know he can't do anything except the museum) I was wondering if I can participate in the driving activities in the morning and have my wife run with the afternoon group (instead of the factory tour, which she was supposed to do), or something like that, since one of us needs to stay with our kid. Is there anyone I can talk to directly at the center to try to arrange this?
> 
> Thanks


Make your requests known when you get the Performance Center questionnaire.

With no factory tour, I'm not sure how they are going to run things. Maybe have a smaller group because 1/2 of our group took the factory tour and off road while the other 1/2 took delivery. We then had lunch and hot laps, then we swapped delivery and factory tour/off road.

The first part of the PCD is the most fun as you did all the track exercises in a similar vehicle to get a great feeling how your car handles in real-life situations, and then the skid pad in a 3-series.

Personally, I would reconsider bring the 6-year old. There's really nothing for children to do for all that time.

P.S. Welcome to the Fest!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

rnmt said:


> PCD scheduled for Oct 20 and just found out that the factory tour was cancelled due to factory being closed on that day. Let's just say we did not take it very well. Since we are bringing our 6 -year old son with us (we know he can't do anything except the museum) I was wondering if I can participate in the driving activities in the morning and have my wife run with the afternoon group (instead of the factory tour, which she was supposed to do), or something like that, since one of us needs to stay with our kid. Is there anyone I can talk to directly at the center to try to arrange this?
> 
> Thanks


You can always reply back to your confirmation email you received with any questions or concerns. We don't have a true "office staff" here and most of us are away from our desks with customers for the majority of the day. Therefore most communication is done through email so everyone can help when available.

The factory notified us that they were shutting the lines down the afternoon of October 20th and no tours would be available. I can understand your frustration as it is not what we wanted to hear either, but unfortunately we have no control over the plant schedule.

All of the driving (other than the off road course) for the Delivery program will take place in the morning from 8-10am. Anyone wanting to participate in any of the driving activities will need to be present for the classroom session that morning and sign a waiver.

8-10am is the only time our Delivery program has access to the paved track. The tuition based Driving Schools and Corporate Programs that take place here will occupy the course for the remainder of the day. Therefore there is no afternoon driving group availabe for your wife to join.

I hope this helps explain the driving activities that day and how it would not be possible for your wife to join a later time to participate in the driving.


----------



## rnmt (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for your feedback. I was told that there will be a factory tour after all in the morning, so my wife should probably be able to participate while I stay with my son. My CA was kind enough to check with the PDC, but thank you Jonathan for your comments.

As far as not bringing my son, that is not an option. He looks forward to this trip as much as we do and I would not do that to him, even though he cannot do a lot, but thanks for the feedback.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're welcome :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you!


----------

